# Bundesliga I 26-28 February



## OddsPoster (Feb 24, 2010)

26 Feb 19:30 Schalke v Borussia Dortmund  2.00 3.30 3.80 +21  
27 Feb 14:30 Bochum v Nurnberg  2.10 3.30 3.50 +21  
27 Feb 14:30 Borussia M'gladbach v SC Freiburg  1.83 3.50 4.33 +21  
27 Feb 14:30 Hertha Berlin v TSG Hoffenheim  2.50 3.25 2.80 +21  
27 Feb 14:30 Mainz v Werder Bremen  4.00 3.40 1.90 +21  
27 Feb 14:30 VfB Stuttgart v Eintracht Frankfurt  1.61 3.75 5.50 +21  
27 Feb 17:30 Bayer Leverkusen v Cologne  1.36 4.75 8.50 +21  
28 Feb 14:30 Hannover 96 v Wolfsburg  3.80 3.60 1.90 +21  
28 Feb 16:30 Bayern Munich v Hamburg  1.50 4.00 7.00


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 26, 2010)

Bayer Leverkusen v Cologne 

Bayer are making a great season so far and split the first place with Bayern. The guests are 14th and the interesting is they play better when guests. From the last 6 matches of Cologne 4 finished over 2.5. Bayer also has 4 out of 6 over 2,5 goal matches so..

Prediction: over 2.5


----------



## jeancarlo (Feb 27, 2010)

I like a lot the German soccer, I always watch any game and joy it, thanks for the aport.


----------

